# Vaccinations! Are We Being Groomed?



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Am I just paranoid or does it seem that Trump, Bill Gates, and the Mainstream Media are getting us mentally prepared for the coming "wonderful" vaccinations? I'm simply going to say NO to them but it seems like the powers-that-be are grooming Americans to accept them as inevitable, future requirements.

If I'm just being crazy ... just say so!

https://www.lewrockwell.com/2020/07...ce-inks-deal-with-pfizer-for-a-covid-vaccine/



> *Trump Gives 1.16 Billion To Bill Gates' Vaccine Alliance & Inks Deal With Pfizer For A COVID Vaccine*





> What Happened: "Last month, US President Donald Trump "donated more to Gavi, the Vaccine Alliance, to prevent the spread of infectious diseases worldwide." He did so in a statement of support for Gavi at the public Gavi pledge conference, which was hosted by the United Kingdom, on June 4th. So far, the United States has donated more than $12 billion for the development of COVID-19 vaccines and therapies ..."


Covid is about to die off. So what good will these vaccines do?

Possible answers:

1) They will be used to control people's comings and goings. What, when, and where to buy goods. 
2) They will be used to control populations by sterilizing people. I mean, who knows exactly what ingredients will be included in these witch's brews?

Any other thoughts or ideas?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Just say no. 

Aren’t these potential vaccines mRNA?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

IMO only...

Just like going through the steps to get driver's license to be used as a universal I.D, which means you can or can't fly, travel across a border, etc...

I think they are doing the same thing with the vaccine. Didn't get the shot? Sorry, you can't fly, etc, etc, etc, etc

I don't trust what *may *be the vaccine.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I will not comply.
Just like seasonal flu, COVID-19 is here forever.

From what I've been led to believe, a vaccine can not be made to innoculate against a virus.
The regular "flu shot" is not a vaccine, and at any rate its success rate is less than 1/3rd.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I'll stick it up their A$$


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

They can piss up a rope!


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Robie said:


> IMO only...
> 
> Just like going through the steps to get driver's license to be used as a universal I.D, which means you can or can't fly, travel across a border, etc...
> 
> ...


I tend to agree with this assessment but I've also read (a long time ago) that Gates wanted to use vaccines to control Africa's (and other third-world nation's) populations.

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/bill-gates-coronavirus-vaccine-conspiracy_n_5eb9ab7ac5b69358ef8a9803

https://www.armstrongeconomics.com/...e/gates-eugenics-end-goal-population-control/


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

The dumbing down of America.

And we (including me) let it happen.

Trust...it sucks at times.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I will not comply.
> Just like seasonal flu, COVID-19 is here forever.
> 
> From what I've been led to believe, a vaccine can not be made to innoculate against a virus.
> The regular "flu shot" is not a vaccine, and at any rate its success rate is less than 1/3rd.


Just some points.

I too will not be rushing to get "the vaccine ".

I too believe CoVid-19 is here forever, like 'flu.

Vaccines CAN be made to protect against viruses.

Point of order:
Vaccination is the use of non-infective doses of disease or attenuated (nobbled) virus. 
Immunisation is vaccinations plus the use of endotoxins (the"poisons" used by the pathogen [disease maker]) to prepare the body. 
Inoculation is usually used to describe the introduction of the pathogen in non-human use (in test tubes or baking,brewing or cheese making).

The whole point of vaccination is to replicate the body's response to having caught the disease WITHOUT catching the disease.

Flu shots are 100% a vaccine. You are right though, it's success rate CAN be low. Here's why: 
There are 4 types of influenza- A,B,C & D. Each type is broken up into a subtype (sometimes called a lineage). In type A it is based on two proteins on the surface of the virus: hemagglutinin (H) and neuraminidase (N). There are 18 different hemagglutinin subtypes and 11 different neuraminidase subtypes (H1 through H18 and N1 through N11, respectively). While there are potentially 198 different influenza A subtype combinations, only 131 subtypes have been detected in nature.
Subtypes are divided into "clades". An influenza clade or group is a further subdivision of influenza viruses (beyond subtypes or lineages) based on the similarity of their HA gene sequences. 
Clades, in turn, are divided into "sub-clades". Note that clades and sub-clades that are genetically different from others are not necessarily antigenically different (i.e., viruses from a specific clade or sub-clade may not have changes that impact host immunity in comparison to other clades or sub-clades). This is why you will recognise descriptions such as H1N1. There may be many many variations but your body still recognises them as one flu variant.

Seasonal flu vaccinations are our best guess at which variant is coming. Bear in mind that Influenza A has 131 variations. One influenza A(H1N1), one influenza A(H3N2), and one or two influenza B viruses (depending on the vaccine) are included in each season's influenza vaccines. Seasonal flu vaccines do not protect against influenza C or D viruses. In addition, flu vaccines will NOT protect against infection and illness caused by other viruses that also can cause influenza-like symptoms.

Now to scare you. On a planet of 7 billion people:

In the temperate zone of the northern hemisphere, influenza activity remained below inter- seasonal levels. In the temperate zones of the southern hemisphere, the influenza activity remained low in comparison with previous seasons. Worldwide, of the very low numbers of
detections reported, seasonal influenza A viruses accounted for the majority of detections. 
o In North America, influenza activity indicators were at very low levels.
o In Central Asia, no influenza updates for this reporting period.
o In Northern Africa, there were no influenza updates for this reporting period.
o In Western Asia, there were no influenza detections and ILI levels were low across reporting countries.
o In East Asia, influenza illness indicators and influenza activity remained at inter-seasonal
levels across all countries.
o In the Caribbean and Central American countries, no influenza detections were reported.
o In tropical South American, tropical Africa and Southern Asia there were sporadic influenza virus or no detections across reporting countries.
o In South East Asia, influenza A(H3N2) virus detection were reported in Cambodia.
o The WHO GISRS laboratories tested more than 145,068 specimens between 17 August
2020 and 30 August 2020. 34 were positive for influenza viruses, of which 19 (55.9%) were typed as influenza A and 15 (44.1%) as influenza B. Of the sub-typed influenza A viruses, 11 (100%) were influenza A(H3N2). Of the characterised B viruses influenza B viruses 3 (37.5%) belonged to the B-Yamagata lineage and 5 (62.5%) belonged to the B-Victoria lineage.

7 billion people. Flu tests worldwide showed 17 people a week were infected. That's a 95% reduction on normal figures. Go figure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

7 billion people. Flu tests worldwide showed 17 people a week were infected. That’s a 95% reduction on normal figures. Go figure. 

Could it be that all the precautions we are taking against Covid is having the beneficial effect of reducing normal flu infections?


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Chiefster23 said:


> 7 billion people. Flu tests worldwide showed 17 people a week were infected. That's a 95% reduction on normal figures. Go figure.
> 
> Could it be that all the precautions we are taking against Covid is having the beneficial effect of reducing normal flu infections?


You may think that but that means the previous research on face masks not preventing flu were wrong and that the effectiveness of handwashing (which wasn't promoted for flu epidemics) was underestimated.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

People are starting to suspect.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> Just some points.
> 
> I too will not be rushing to get "the vaccine ".
> 
> ...


Dang Fang! I knew all this in 2nd. grade. Tell us something we don't know. :vs_smirk:


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Prepared One said:


> Dang Fang! I knew all this in 2nd. grade. Tell us something we don't know. :vs_smirk:


I'm impressed you knew the 2020 test results in second grade. That leads to one of three conclusions:
A) no you didn't
B) yes you did and these results were predetermined 
C) you are still in grade school.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Still in grade school. :tango_face_grin: Glad I don't have to remember all that shit for my presentation today. All that info hurt my pointed little head so early in the morning.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Chiefster23 said:


> 7 billion people. Flu tests worldwide showed 17 people a week were infected. That's a 95% reduction on normal figures. Go figure.
> 
> Could it be that all the precautions we are taking against Covid is having the beneficial effect of reducing normal flu infections?


I think there is a much higher likelihood that all the COVID numbers are complete and utter bullshit. That is what I think. YMMV


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

fangfarrier said:


> Just some points.
> 
> I too will not be rushing to get "the vaccine ".
> 
> ...


 @fangfarrier is our version of Good Will Hunting!

How do you like them apples! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> 7 billion people. Flu tests worldwide showed 17 people a week were infected. That's a 95% reduction on normal figures. Go figure.
> 
> Could it be that all the precautions we are taking against Covid is having the beneficial effect of reducing normal flu infections?


Covid has helped cure pneumonia, heart failure, strokes, head-on vehicular collisions, gun shot wounds, etc, etc, etc....


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Chiefster23 said:


> 7 billion people. Flu tests worldwide showed 17 people a week were infected. That's a 95% reduction on normal figures. Go figure.
> 
> Could it be that all the precautions we are taking against Covid is having the beneficial effect of reducing normal flu infections?


It's possible that masks; social distancing; and isolation have some benefits but at what cost? Alcoholism; child and spousal abuse; depression; suicides; closed businesses; and an overall reduction in the quality of life coupled with the shackles of tyrannical regulations have become the trade-off. I would rather die free than to live "safely" in chains.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Robie said:


> Covid has helped cure pneumonia, heart failure, strokes, head-on vehicular collisions, gun shot wounds, etc, etc, etc....


Phenomenal -- isn't it? As tons of people have "died of Covid" there's been a MAJOR reduction in deaths caused by Cancer, Diabetes, COPD, Old Age, Heart Disease, Car Accidents, Drownings, etc., etc. So, in a way, I guess Covid has SAVED lives. :vs_whistle:


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

ActionJackson said:


> It's possible that masks; social distancing; and isolation have some benefits but at what cost?


Masks? (Cloth) nope. In fact more likely to infect. 
https://bmjopen.bmj.com/content/5/4/e006577

Social distancing- in some cases yes. 
Strong evidence for 5m (16ft), 2m (6ft), 1.5m (4ft) and 1m (3.3ft). Depends on which country the virus is in!

Isolation works against the virus and the potential host.

Washing hands? BRILLIANT! Works wonders if combined with no touching of face and picking of nose!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

fangfarrier said:


> Masks? (Cloth) nope. In fact more likely to infect.
> https://bmjopen.bmj.com/content/5/4/e006577
> 
> Social distancing- in some cases yes.
> ...


Many folks in the world would criticize me but here's how I've handled Covid:

1) I wore a mask for a few minutes - *once* - when I had to take a company-mandated, random drug test.
2) I sell welding supplies over the counter to countless customers at a distance of about 2 feet apart. 95% of my customers don't wear masks and yet not one of us has ever contracted Covid.
3) I wash my hands as often as I always have. I believe in good hygiene so my habits haven't changed a bit.
4) I eat very healthily which has raised my natural immune system. God's medicine is in the food He provides (minus the man-made, processed, GMO crap and sugars that most Americans are addicted to).
5) I live life as usual. I shop at stores that don't "mandate" masks. They aren't doctors and have no business "prescribing" remedies without knowing my anatomy and health-level. I won't shop at the two, major grocery stores in town. Instead, I shop at the local Natural Grocers where masks are NOT mandated.
6) My greatest asset?: My distrust of the liars at CNN, the World "Health" Organization, Fauci, the CDC, MSDNC, Biden, and the rest.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

ActionJackson said:


> Instead, I shop at the local Natural Grocers where masks are NOT mandated.


This is interesting. The folks at the Natures Grocers in the town near me would probably pour hippie-sources bio-diesel all over me and set me on fire if I tried to enter it without a mask. These granola crunching pale-faced milksops are rabid proponents of the oxygen-inhibitors!!!


----------



## danben (Mar 23, 2020)

Robie said:


> Covid has helped cure pneumonia, heart failure, strokes, head-on vehicular collisions, gun shot wounds, etc, etc, etc....


sounds like something the killer bees from South America said on Saturday Night Live a few decades ago.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

stevekozak said:


> This is interesting. The folks at the Natures Grocers in the town near me would probably pour hippie-sources bio-diesel all over me and set me on fire if I tried to enter it without a mask. These granola crunching pale-faced milksops are rabid proponents of the oxygen-inhibitors!!!


Fortunately, I live in a very conservative town in southern Utah with a very low "hippie" population. Now the employees at my local Natural Grocers are required to wear masks but they only ask their customers to remain at least 6' from other customers and site employees. But I know I've been closer than 6' from others many times yet nobody has squawked about it --- yet.

Interestingly, there seem to be more SJW types working at the local Lin's Market and Smith's Market than there are at the Natural Grocers. Chicks with half of their heads shaved and dudes with pink hair. That sort of thing. Another good reason NOT to shop there.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Proof they are tinkering with the PCR tests to cause insane amounts of false positives

The PCR test, will pick up a virus, if it's present, within 10 cycles. There is a lot of doubt about it's accuracy and even the inventor said it shouldn't be used for infectious diseases.

The French were criticised for using around 25 cycles earlier in the year as it was causing so many false positives. Remember, a virus will show in 10 cycles. More cycles and amplification will show things that aren't there.

The UK government is using... wait for it.............

[**45 CYCLES!!**]

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304183943479074816%5B, let that sink in.

It's a colossal con and they know it is. No one would get it this wrong and continue to do so by accident.

Kary Mullis, PCR Inventor:

"With PCR, if you do it well, you can find almost anything in anybody. It starts making you believe, in sort of the Buddhist notion, that everything is contained in everything else, right? I mean, if you can amplify one single molecule up to something that you can really measure, which PCR can do, then there's just very few molecules that you don't have at least one single one of them in your body, okay. So that could be thought of as a misuse, just to claim that it's meaningful."

"Those tests are all based on things that are invisible and the results are inferred in a sense. PCR as separate from that... is just a process that's used to make a whole lot of something out of something. That's what it is. It doesn't tell you that you're sick and it doesn't tell you that the thing you ended up with was going to hurt you or anything like that."

Kary Mullis: PCR




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smokeyquartz (Oct 24, 2020)

Yes, they are grooming us. It will be mandatory unless you are able to live in the wilderness and not have contact with anyone or need anything from society. As someone said earlier, they will make it impossible for Americans to travel, work, attend school, and go into businesses or events unless you take the vaccine. So yes, you have a _choice_ not to take it and then be unemployed, homeless, etc.

I have written my representatives and senators about the importance of medical freedom but they do not care. I get canned responses back about how they worked with others to help with COVID, blah blah blah. The only one who cares deeply about this is Robert F. Kennedy, Jr. He posts constantly on instagram about Medical Freedom and even has a non-profit to advocate it, but I think it only focuses on children, unfortunately. In Pennsylvania we have the Pennsylvania Coalition for Informed Consent and they send out activist alerts whenever there is a House Bill or Senate Bill that advocates returning our freedoms that have been taken away by Governor Weasel or furthering medical freedom. Russ Diamond is a representative in Pennsylvania who recently put forth a bill to allow employees to refuse medical tests and vaccination, but I don't think he was able to get a co-sponsor on it. (But I haven't been following it closely).


----------



## TenMileHunter (May 20, 2017)

I haven’t had a flu shot in over 25 years. My wife and son get them every year. They get the flu and I don’t. WTF

TMH 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bluesoverlord (Nov 11, 2013)

Um....Germany and Brussels had stringent lockdowns, wear a mask or you get a boot on the neck and they still surged. Harvard says transmission is a function of time and distance in infected air. Chin diapers don’t do anything. It keeps big globs from flying...that’s it. Now, COVID has apparently been scared away by the flu virus like it’s the alpha dog. If diapers were working for COVID, then maybe they would work for seasonal flu, but not a 99.9% reduction. So, no it’s not the diapers.

Also, industry wants more customers not less, so they wouldn’t sterilize us, but other organizations would love too. Hell, I think I read Gates only wants there to be 500 mil on the earth. And you wouldn’t start confirming infertility for many months. ( the fertility rate in developed countries is already dropping so fast that there won’t be enough young people to care for the old...look it up, quite scary).


----------

